# time for a new one



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

just paid in full
SG- *Kim vom Klodender Riss* IPO1 *x* V - *Iwan vom Poppitz* IPO3, FH2, IPO FH

what do you guys think?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Both dogs are extremely stable dogs. I have been extremely happy working with Malinda and I don't think you could go wrong with her litters. 

What are your plans with the new pup?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

rshkr said:


> just paid in full
> SG- *Kim vom Klodender Riss* IPO1 *x* V - *Iwan vom Poppitz* IPO3, FH2, IPO FH
> 
> what do you guys think?


I think I am jealous. A puppy just does not seem in the cards for me. This was one of my envy litters so please post lots of pics and updates. :smile2:


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I think you will love that combo. It is a repeat and the other litter looks great.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> What are your plans with the new pup?


i want to train him as a vicious attack dog to bite whoever crosses my yard/fence and property. my sign (patrolled by a german shepherd) didnt work, kids and people still go on my yard. this time they will be in for a big surprise. >

hahahahah just joking, gonna be a companion 80% of the time. PSA 10% and IPO 10% just for work to keep the mind occupied. but leaning more towards IPO since i found a club 12 miles from me and $20 per month


Sabis mom said:


> I think I am jealous. A puppy just does not seem in the cards for me. This was one of my envy litters so please post lots of pics and updates. :smile2:


 will do. 



dogbyte said:


> I think you will love that combo. It is a repeat and the other litter looks great.


i hope so too. looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha! &#55357;&#56834; 

Mine is a natural at that... You know one of them "real" dogs you keep hearing about!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Iwan vom Poppitz is he out of Vom Banach K9 in Washington state? I've been looking at Vom Banach thinking of another pup in 2-3 years from the byb pup I have had made me fall in the with the breed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, Iwan was imported from Germany to join Malindas kennel.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i guess this is full DDR breeding?
i guess i wont start on the bitework til later on.
i will just do OB and lotsa tracking. 

counting the days til i go to the airport!


----------

